# Advice Appreciated



## gray0630 (Aug 5, 2007)

This isnt a fishing report, and I apologize for that, but this is one of the most busy areas of the board, so hopefully I will get some help. 

I am relatively new to quite a few things: 1) fishing, 2) having a boat, and 3) 1 and 2 in SW Ohio. I have sprung a deal with the powers-that-be (wife) that I will be able to get out every other weekend to camp and fish. (Because I will be towing the boat, I will have to tent-camp, but I am ok with that.) 

Here is what I would like to solicit any advice on:

1) What lake/state park? (I live in Liberty Township, northern Cincy, so I want it to be close enough to be a reasonable drive.) I have begun researching CC and East Fork. Seems like East Fork is pretty heavily populated with anglers; and CC is difficult for seasoned anglers, much less the novice like myself. 

2) Are there any state parks that have an area where you can land the boat close the campground, instead of trailering every time? 

I also know that I should try a few different bodies of water, but at the same time I am so un-educated to fishing techniques and tactics, I want to be able to learn what does/does not work...and it seems as though sticking to a primary lake may be beneficial to that learning curve. 

But again, any and all advice is welcomed!

Thanks


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Just a suggestion but if your in Cincy I would try the Ohio River; however if you new to boating I would take someone who isn't just to be safe! The Ohio will have just about any fish you're after though.

As far as bodies of water you might want to give us the type of fish that you're after. There are guys on here that can help you out no matter what your're looking for, but if they know what you're after you can save some time on the learning curve.

Also, search the threads for information. I have wanted to post a few questions but found the exacts questions posted up to a couple years ago and the information is still good.

Also, you have a great advantage, you have a boat! Giving an open seat to those that don't have boats will have you fishing in no time! Just make sure they know their seat is dependant upon their ability to help you out!

Mr. A

(2013)
Bass: 0
catfish: 0
bluegill: 0
Other: 0


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

East Fork is a good spot. It has a good population of largemouth, crappie, hybrid stripers, and catfish. I wouldn't worry about the lake being overpopulated with fishermen. It's a big lake and there a lot of coves- I've always had plenty of room to fish. I can't speak much on the boat front, I have a little boat with a trolling motor I take out there. PM me and I'll give you some more detailed info that might help.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

CC really isnt all that difficult to fish for most species..if its crappie and bluegill your after, its a great body of water to fish..some years you just hafta weed your way through the dinks to bring home decent fish though. As for bass, they are in there and plentiful, but ive been hard pressed to catch 'em over 2 pounds consistently. Muskie ,on the other hand, is another ball game..the fish are definitely there..but it'll take a while and a lot of effort,trial and error.There are guys in the SW section here that can catch 'em with consistently throughout the year..but they have no doubt put in the time and hours required.
CC has a TON of flooded timber, drop off points and great lookin coves with deep water to fish.Plus ample camping sites as you mentioned you'll be camping. 

A little further south and closer to you is Cowan lake, another good crappie, bass, and catfish producer ..but fairly heaviy pressured(10 HP limit also).
As Mr A mentioned, the Ohio river is another good fishery and probably the closest to you.There is a "Ohio River" section on here, check it out, those guys seem to do very well there. I live in Dayton and frequent CC a lot in my boat for crappie and saugeye, I'd be glad to meet you there sometime this spring if youd like and show you around the lake. Good luck and welcome!

..CC and Cowan both have boat launches within walking distance or a very short drive(5 minutes) from the campground


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

GarrettMyers said:


> East Fork is a good spot. It has a good population of largemouth, crappie, hybrid stripers, and catfish. I wouldn't worry about the lake being overpopulated with fishermen. It's a big lake and there a lot of coves- I've always had plenty of room to fish. I can't speak much on the boat front, I have a little boat with a trolling motor I take out there. PM me and I'll give you some more detailed info that might help.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Garrett, i think that gray0630 may not be able to send PM's just yet if he's new to the site, so lets keep the tips and help comin until hes made enough posts : )


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

it would be alittle bit of a drive for you but not really that bad from cincy. but brookville lake is about as nice as your going to find. it has alot of different fish, stripers, walleye, crappie, blue gills, cats, just about anything you would want to fish for. i think the name of the campgrounds is mounds state park. they have there own launch ramp for the campers. its probably a 5 min drive from the campgrounds to the launch. and they really have a nice campgrounds.

i use to use brookville alot yrs ago but not so much any more. its a great place to take the family and ski and tube or just play in the water. but once you start to learn the lake it can be a great place to fish. the cove the launch ramp is in is just a short run to the main lake. but you can do alot of fishing right in that cove. one of the best places i found to fish for eyes was just outside the cove and to your right on the main lake. we trolled alot there late in the day with crank baits. it is some up and down bottoms there so you dont want to be to close to shore and you will get hung up if you troll there. i was always going to fish there with jigs and minnows but just never did.

you can usely get maps from the local bait shops that will show you the good areas to fish. its a pretty good size lake and the maps do really help.
sherman


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Check out Brookville Lake, IN. Probably as close for you as CC & certainly closer than East Fork.

2 campgrounds & several ramps around the lake. Fishing for many species & an established guide service (www.tagnobbe.com) available if you want to shorten the learning curve.

Gets busy on summer weekends, but there are significant no wake zones where you can hide from the masses.


----------



## driftin tim (Sep 18, 2012)

gray. Acton lake or in Hueston woods might also be a good spot for you to try also with a boat. My son lives in Liberty township as well. We have gone to Action lake and have done good on crappie and sauger. The problem is they have a ten hp limit so if you have a larger motor you can not use it. You have to use your trolling motor or if your lucky to have a kicker motor. They also have camping in the park that works well for your desires. I like to go to East Fork for spring crappie which has been good because I live only 15-20 miles from it.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

If you don't want to mess with the boat there are some killer neighborhood ponds in and around liberty twp. I am not going to name specifics but use google earth and if you start in the spring by fall you will no the best ones. Most are bluegill, bass, and channel cats, but there are some that have some good crappie in them. Some are no tresspassing but there are a lot that don't have any signs. Plus most west chester police are fat so they are easy to outrun if you do get caught tresspassing. Don't forget the gmr or there are some good creeks that are within a 15 minute drive of you.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

You have several lakes that are within an hours drive of you. Heres a few to start and I'm sure there are more.

Ceasars Creek
East Fork
Paint Creek
Rocky Fork
CJ Brown
Brookville (Indiana fishing license req.d)

Check the division of natural resources website and you'll find others that are smaller with some restrictions.


----------



## gray0630 (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies! I guess I should give a little more clarification:

1) trying to stick with Ohio state parks, as I am 100% disabled due to a big boom in Iraq; because of that, I camp free. (And free is good....lol)

2) I just got an 18.5ft, 2007 Tracker Avalanche with a 115 Optimax. I'm upgrading the trolling motor to a Terrova w/ iPilot, and the older fish finder with a new Elite HDI. (Next week) As for gear, I just have basic spinning rods/reels and a small amount of tackle....getting ready to purchase more....but not sure what to get, or how to use it. As of now, I am only proficient with a slip bobber and minnow combo for crappie. (Like stated before, I'm a 37 year old rookie)

3) Initially plan to increase proficiency on panfish, but also want to learn sauger, eyes, bass, etc. I really enjoy being out there, so I want to be multi-dimensional.

As for having an open seat, sure thing to anyone who may be interested in sharing knowledge. 





Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

...well gray, my offer still stands for this spring, my boat or yours... and thankyou for your service and sacrifices to our country


----------



## downtime8763 (Jun 22, 2008)

First thank you for what you have done for our country and we are indebted to you and you family.
If you get up to CJ Brown or Indian lake(more sites on water) let me know and I'll point you in the right direction or if I can show you a few crappie holes as I camp and fish these lakes.Just pm me anytime and check out the postings about CJ to learn more. 



gray0630 said:


> Thanks for all the replies! I guess I should give a little more clarification:
> 
> 1) trying to stick with Ohio state parks, as I am 100% disabled due to a big boom in Iraq; because of that, I camp free. (And free is good....lol)
> 
> ...


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

gray0630 said:


> I have sprung a deal with the powers-that-be (wife) that I will be able to get out every other weekend to camp and fish.


Every other weekend? You call that a deal? I'd call it the old ball & chain. Just kidding man. Thought I'd break the ice that way. LOL

Before I forget it I too want to thank you for your service and sacrifice for our country and our families. I think we all wonder if wars like this are worth the cost. I just hope and pray our leaders know what their doing. One thing I do know is that if any country thinks they can take us down they will try. Thank you again for your service.

Now on to fishing! I've started fishing CJ Brown. You've probably seen the thread on here with over 4,600 posts and over 200,000 views. If you read through the thread you'll discover a bunch of great guys who not only love to fish but also care deeply about their resource and work hard to improve it. I wouldn't be a bit surprised if Intimidator jumps on here with an invitation for you. Right now I can only get up there on Thursdays. It's an hour and a half drive for me but it's a wonderful area and a great fishing lake once you learn it. It is a bit busy with speed boats on weekends though. Most of the time I fish by myself and although I'm still a newbe on this lake you're more than welcome to join me anytime and we can learn it together.

One word of caution. If you find that lake where you can beach or dock your boat instead of trailering it don't leave anything unattended in the boat. I always like to think the fraternity of people who enjoy the outdoors would respect other people's stuff but it doesn't work that way.

Good luck to you where ever you decide to fish !


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

The liberty Township he's talking about is in Southwestern Ohio, in Butler county.


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

Thank you for the great sacrafice you made for the rest of us


----------



## gray0630 (Aug 5, 2007)

Shaggy said:


> Every other weekend? You call that a deal? I'd call it the old ball & chain. Just kidding man. Thought I'd break the ice that way. LOL
> 
> LOL.....and here I was thinking it was a good deal...an escape from most domestic and parental responsibilities every other weekend.....(it's almost like a divorce without alimony and child support!)
> 
> ...


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Gray, welcome and thanks as well from me. Once the weather breaks free and starts to warm up a bit be sure to try your hand at catfish, the area your in and the Ohio River and local lakes all offer some fantastic fishing for bigger sized fish ( Channels in the lakes and also some blues and flatheads in the Ohio River) Fishing for cats is about all I do so just let me know when your ready to go, either your boat or mine and I can help shorten the catfish curve for you. Personally I enjoy Acton Lake for its senery and catfish, its pretty much my home lake for practice inbetween tournaments. I live in Dayton as well but all the lakes mentioned are in my local range.

Salmonid


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Sir, thank you again for your service ! Did 22 yrs. The area is actually fairly well blessed with very nice State Parks, rivers, and other assorted bodies of water holding a rather varied number of different species of fish, as well as at least 2 or 3 semi skilled individuals who can occasionally catch something, even if not necessarily what they started off after. Welcome to the area and hopefully will meet up sometime. CJ is my own "dead sea" and has a couple of fish left in it...very nice campground areas plus cabins as well as a decent Marina and Main Boat Ramp. The thread "CJ Brown Water Temps" is becoming a 4 volumn novel, but is a TREASURE TROVE of generally local information that is likely applicable to many other lakes in the area.


----------



## driftin tim (Sep 18, 2012)

grey. Thank you for your service to our country and the sacrifices that you and your family made for all of us. I am glad that you will get a lot of time to learn and perfect your fishing. You can see from all of the response what a great bunch of guys are part of the OGF forum. I am also new to OGF but have enjoyed reading all the great advice that people give.


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

Grey, welcome and thank you for your service. I tend to lurk too much, rather than commenting as often as I should, but guys like you deserve any bit of help and encouragement we can give. All my days of learning Caesar and Cowan and others happened because guys like you were willing to take the fight to those who would attack our way of life. My boat or yours any day.


----------



## hogtrman (May 13, 2012)

My hat is off to you soldier, good luck this year.


----------



## h2owolf (Apr 23, 2012)

Gray,

Just sent you a PM, call me if interested,, can also help you on camping.


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

Once again thanks for your service and the sacrafice you made for all of us dont know what else to say but THANK YOU lost a friend over there in 2006 that is why I just want to say thanks glad your back I think everyone on here will agree with me on that one good luck hope I can assist you in the future yours truly Black Swamp.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I will happily share everything I know about EF, CC, the Ohio and so on. Please get in touch when you're ready to start buyin' tackle!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

PS I am fortunate enough to be part of a large group of gentlemen who also own boats and fish in your area. We will park you on top of the fish when it's time...


----------

